# Stiletto S100 Reception



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello there!
I'm really interested in getting the stiletto with the wifi, but have a few questions.
I want to get this radio so I can listen to sirius while at work, which is in a manufacturing plant(steel building) in charlote, NC.
I've heard all kinds of horror stories about the reception is aweful, but i wanted to double check to make sure those stories aren't by flamers who don't like sirius anyway.
As stated I would be using this radio indoors mostly, with some listening while riding a bus home. I also would have to use this radio with my own pair of in-ear headphones, will this cause a problem?
I also understand that this device has wifi so i can get sirius that way, is this a special version of the internet radio just for stiletto users? Reason i ask is when i called sirius customer care, they said i could get every sirius channel via the wifi for free, but i've read that things like nascar aren't available on the internet, is there an expection for stiletto users?
that should do it!
thanks
stephen


----------



## gfree111 (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought an S100 about 3 weeks ago. Satellite reception requires an antenna that is built into the supplied headphones. You have to be outside for it to work effectively. I have the home kit with the antenna and reception is good once you get the antenna pointed in the right direction to get the best signal.

I have wifi and use it the most inside to listen to the internet radio. you can use any headphone you like with that. There are some channels that are not on Internet radio. The channel list is a PDF file in the FAQ section under Internet Radio FAQ on the web site. Nascar is one channel not available on the internet. No exceptions for S100 users.


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont use mine outside to much but the reception seemed to be ok with the headphone antenna, not great but not horrible.

With the home kit and a properly lined up antenna i get a perfect signal 24/7 with it.

The wifi works great, but the sound quality isnt as good as it is coming directly from the satallite.


----------

